# Income from running a cattery?



## Ali27 (14 December 2013)

I would love to run a cattery but I have no idea of the income which could be generated! I could either try and build it at top of my garden where there is plenty of space if I can get planning or I have somebody who could build me a cattery on their land and I rent it from them. Any advice would be great!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 December 2013)

Google the animal boarding act.


----------



## webble (14 December 2013)

Why not view a few for sale and hava a chat with the vendors


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 December 2013)

not very lucrative,  takes a long time to get clientele, cost pens food   advertising  does depend on the area check round ur way see how many others there r.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 December 2013)

OP, go onto the website of you local authority, go to licensing and animal boarding.  On the pages you will find the conditions under which you will be required to operate.  There are rules on cage sizes, heating, storage of food, waste disposal etc.

The premises, once set up will have to be inspected by either a vet or animal health officer and officially licensed.  Once trading the premises will be inspected annually on your application to renew your licence.


----------



## Ali27 (14 December 2013)

Great, thanks for all the information!  I have also just found out that one of the other liveries used to run a cattery so will pick her brains too!


----------

